

Tumblr builds post-by-phone feature in only 3 hours w/ Twilio - jeffiel
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/02/things-you-can-do-in-3-hours.html

======
darynnakhuda
Awesome. This is a perfect illustration of all that is right about web
services!

------
daveschappell
very cool -- this would have taken weeks/months to do, without Twilio...

